# كيف يعمل المايكرويف



## fmg123 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كيف* ‬يعمل المايكرويف؟

الأساس العلمي* ‬لعمل المايكرويف في* ‬غاية البساطة* ‬،* ‬الفرن* ‬يحتوي* ‬على صمام خاضع لتأثير مجال مغناطيسي* ‬وهذا الصمام* ‬يقوم بتوليد مجال قوي* ‬عندها تتأثر جزيئات الطعام وتتذبذب منتجةً* ‬مقداراً* ‬هائلاً* ‬من الاحتكاك بين الجزيئات مما* ‬يؤدي* ‬إلى توليد الحرارة وبالتالي* ‬يتم تسخين الأطعمة من الداخل والخارج معاً،* ‬بينما تبقى الأطباق باردة*.‬




كيف أعرف أن الفرن* ‬يسرب الموجات

إستخدام المايكرويف في* ‬الحالات الطبيعية لم* ‬يثبت عليه إلى الآن أي* ‬مضار صحية إلا في* ‬حالة تسرب الموجات من الفرن،* ‬لذا وبتجربة بسيطة* ‬يمكنك إكتشاف ذلك التسرب*. ‬ضعي* ‬كوباً* ‬من الماء في* ‬الفرن وقومي* ‬بتشغيله ثم مرري* ‬إصبعك على زوايا الباب وملاحظة وجود أي* ‬حرارة على الأصبع،* ‬فإذا شعرتي* ‬بالحرارة هذا* ‬يعني* ‬أن الفرن به تسريب لذا* ‬يتوجب صيانته فوراً*.‬




هل* ‬ينتج المايكرويف في* ‬الغذاء مواد مسرطنة أو طفرات جينية * ‬؟

ثبت علمياً* ‬وبدراسات مطولة أن طبخ أو تسخين الأطعمة في* ‬المايكرويف آمن،* ‬لأنه لا* ‬ينتج جذوراً* ‬حرة التي* ‬لها دور كبير في* ‬الإصابة بالسرطا


إرشادات عامة
بعض الأمور التي* ‬يتوجب عليك مراعاتها أثناء إستخدام الفرن* ‬

‬أثناء تشغيل الفرن* ‬يجب الابتعاد عنه مالا* ‬يقل عن متر ونصف لكي* ‬تتجنبي* ‬التعرض لأشعة الفرن في* ‬حالة تسربها*.‬
‬عند شراء الفرن* ‬يفضل النوع الذي* ‬يفتح بواسطة الكبس وليس بواسطة المقبض،* ‬لتفادي* ‬سرعة تلف الباب وبالتالي* ‬عدم تسرب الأشعة*.‬
‬عند إستخدام فرن المايكرويف* ‬يجب استخدام أدوات طبخ أو تغليف مصنعة خصيصاً* ‬لفرن المايكرويف،* ‬لأن إستخدام الأدوات* ‬غير المخصصة له تؤدي* ‬إلى منع وصول الموجات إلى الأطعمة*. ‬
‬عند تسخين أطعمة تحتوي* ‬على مواد دهنية* ‬يفضل إستخدام أواني* ‬البايركس* ‬،* ‬لأن التسخين في* ‬الأواني* ‬البلاستيكية* ‬يؤدي* ‬إلى تحلل الدهون مما قد* ‬يشكل خطراً* ‬على الصحة العامة*.‬
‬يجب تنظيف باب الفرن بإستمرار لكي* ‬لا تتجمع آثار الزيوت أو بقايا الأطعمة مما* ‬يقلل كفاءة الفرن وبالتالي* ‬حدوث التسرب*.‬
‬يجب عدم فتح الباب بتاتاً* ‬عندما* ‬يكون الفرن في* ‬وضع التشغيل


----------



## م.سارة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## fmg123 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع في شرحه غايه في البساطة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ام قصر (17 ديسمبر 2008)

111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## laith1 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك خير ..


----------



## Maher_Q (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*سؤال*

شكرا على المعلومات 
وعندي سؤال 
من المعلوم انه لايمكن وضع المعادن بالمايكرويف بسبب طبيعتها الجزيئية
لكن سمعت ان هناك انواع يمكن وضع المعادن فيها (الستانلس ) فما التعليل..
؟؟


----------



## saam (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير .....مشكور


----------

